
Ask HN: Building a Microservices webapp from ground up - howcanilearn
A couple years into a software dev career, I&#x27;m still mystified by how many technologies a webapp is based on. I would like to learn to build a scalable, microservice-based webapp from the ground up. Are there any good courses or tutorials to do this (ideally covering basics of AWS, docker, kubernetes, etc.)?
======
jessicatechexp
I don't think there are courses teaching how to make Scalable microservices.

For a long time i am thinking about creating a community which helps less
experienced developers make their design more Scalable/Simple/Cheaper.

